# Really bad news



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Just got this from her new vet. I'm speechless.

Hello,
I just got an email from the radiologist about Bonnie's ultrasound.
Unfortunately, he found a mass on Bonnie's liver. It is difficult to tell
based on ultrasound whether this mass is a malignant (cancerous) tumor or a
benign tumor. Furthermore, it is difficult to tell how this may relate to
Bonnie's increased thirst and urinations. Liver problems can cause
increased thirst and urinations, but this certainly should not have
responded to lysodren. So, it's possible that this mass was an incidental
finding, that was not causing her any problems at this point.
The medical recommendation at this time would be to have this mass
removed, with surgery, and submitted for biopsy. The most common type of
primary liver tumors in dogs, hepatocellular carcinoma, can sometimes be
cured byt complete surgical removal. Other types of liver tumors, though,
can be more aggressive. It will really be difficult to determine the nature
of this mass without performing a surgical biopsy.
I'm sorry to share this news with you over email. I will be back at work
in approximately 3 weeks, and would be happy to speak to you about this
when I get back. If you are interested in pursuing surgery with Bonnie, I
would recommend making a consultation appointment with one of our soft
tissue surgeons. There are 2 surgeons I would strongly recommend


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Oh my, I'm so sorry. :bysmilie: I'll keep Bonnie in my prayers! rayer:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Linda, I am so sorry to read this post.... I really don't know what to say except that I am keeping you and especially your precious Bonnie in my prayers. I wish I could give you both a big hug - we just have to believe and have faith that everything is going to be just fine. Hugs,

Linda


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh no Linda, that is awful. I don't know what to say.....I am so sorry that you and sweet Bonnie Marie are faced with this condition. Please know that we will keep both of you ladies in our thoughts and prayers. Hugs..... :grouphug:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

The power of prayer is remarkable so i will start ...God please help Bonnie Marie have a complete recovery :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Prayers and puppy kisses to you both!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, Linda! I am so sorry! :crying:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh I'm so sorry. Poor sweet Bonnie. You must be heartbroken. I will be praying for both you and Bonnie. :grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

i'm soooo sorry!! *hugs you*


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

:grouphug: Oh Linda, geez, I just can't believe this. I too don't know what to say except that we are all here for you.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Im so sorry...lots of hugs and prayers for you and bonnie :grouphug:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I do not know what to say except I am so sorry. Prayers going your way. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I am so sorry for you and little Bonnie, I will be praying for the both of you and ask for a miracle that she will come thru this with a complete recovery. rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: 

Lucy


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh no, not my little Sugarlips  . Linda,I am soooooo sorry, I can't think of the words to say how awful I feel for you & sweet Bonnie. I wish I could come give you both big hugs right now. I'll be praying & praying & praying for Bonnie & you both. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: I'm here for you, if there's any way I can help, you know I will. :grouphug: Sending prayers & positive thought for Bonnie,that this will be curable.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm tearing up right now...I'm so sorry that there could be further issues. I'll be praying and praying and praying for Bonnie and for you, Linda. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am just now reading this........This is a crazy when you thought everything was fine! I will pray that it is a benign tumor. Do you think a second opinion is in order? I am so sorry you are going through this...............


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I am so sorry.

I will be thinking of you and hope for the best possible outcome!
*hugs*


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Along with everyone else, I'm just so sorry to read about this. Please know that both of you will be in our thoughts and prayers. I sure hope the surgery will take care of her problems and that it isn't cancer. Bless your heart. I'm just so sorry. Hugs to you both.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Linda I am so sorry you are on this awful roller coaster ride. God love little Bonnie and thank you, Lord, that she is in no pain or discomfort. We must think positively. Perhaps the nightmare of the wrong diagnosis was a blessing of sorts. Otherwise this may not have been found. It will be benign. It has to be. I will be praying for sweet Bonnie and for you until this is resolved. Give that sweetheart, Bonnie, kisses and hugs from us. :wub: God love you and give you courage Linda. :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I am so sorry to read this. I know this is heartbreaking and I'll be praying for Bonnie too.
Hugs to you both. 
:grouphug:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I am so sorry, prayers and hugs to you both


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Linda, I'm in shock! I didn't want to bother you by calling - didn't know if you felt like talking - but you know you can always call me if you want.
I'm thinking positive, that this is some sort of a benign mass that they can just remove and be done with it. I know surgery is scary, but dogs -
and people - get through it every day and make complete recoveries. Whatever it is, it sounds like they caught it early, which is always a good
thing. :grouphug:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I am sorry for the bad news. If you elect surgery, I hope everything goes very smoothly for Bonnie and she has a fast recovery. She is very lucky to have a mom who stuck to her gut and pursued a second opinion.


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

You and precious Bonnie are in my thoughts and prayers!! :grouphug: 

Celena


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

i am so glad you got a correct diagnosis so now you can check out all your options. I am so sorry  I would call around and speak to a few surgeons and oncologist about it and see what their thoughts are on this. Also im Jaimie to see her thoughts on this. PM me and i can give you a couple vet groups i am on to ask their opinion as well as it doesn't hurt to get a few opinions and go with your gut feeling on what is best for your baby. Many dogs have liver biopsies to determine mvd when being spay so thinking maybe this is same type of procedure and may be wishful thinking but like to think positive - hang in there and we are all here for you if you need us


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry, I'll keep Bonnie, and you, in my thoughts :grouphug:


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Bonnie. Hugs to you both and hoping for the best possible outcome. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Keeping you both in thought and prayer. I hope a second opinion might show something less invasive to be done.
If not, I'm thinking positive and sending prayers to Bonnie and her surgeon.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Ohh Linda I am so sorry, I know that sweet Bonnie Marie will be ok - I just know it.

Hugs to u and Bonnie.

Love Lina


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I am totally dumbfounded!!!!!!!! Wow! How can this be??? Linda, I'm so sorry that you and your sweet lil Bonnie are going to have to deal with this. Down another margarita and give Bonnie losts of extra hugs tonight. HUGs to you dear friend.


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

I am so sorry you and Bonnie are having to go through this. :grouphug:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry. You and Bonnie will both be in my prayers.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

(((Prayers and good thoughts for sweet Bonnie))) rayer: rayer:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Oh, Linda! I am so sorry! :crying: sending hugs and prayers


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Linda, you and sweet Bonnie continue to be in my thoughts ... and my thoughts are only positive! :grouphug:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:shocked: :crying: Oh no .. not my sweetie Bonnie...I am just shocked at the moment..not sure what to say other than I am so very sorry to read this Linda :grouphug: :grouphug: 

I will keep rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: very hard that it isn't so serious (they can just remove it) and that Bonnie will be just fine..Please give her extra hugs and kisses from me. You two will be in my thoughts.

Sending positive thoughts and tones of hugs to your way. I know that the power of prayers can do wonders (((hugs)))


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Linda, Bob and I are so sorry and send prayers for Bonnie.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Linda.. I know this news is so very upsetting to you and will certainly be praying that this finding is benign. 

I must share with you we had a gal on our diabetes board whose little Cairn was found to have a mass in her liver. In a routine check up elevated liver enzymes triggered further investigation. I forget what age she was at the time... but think it was somewhere abt 8-10 years old. The little girl had several health issues ( IBD, diabetes, enlarged heart, etc). I know a biopsy was done, but must have been a 'puncture' type biopsy because the actual mass wasn't removed at that time. The biopsy showed mass was indeed a benign tumor. It did cause elevations in her liver enzyme values, and from time to time it was monitored but that little dog lived to be 17 years old! 

When you speak to the Vet, I suggest you ask about giving Sam-E and Milk Thistle as both help in liver support. 

Linda know I will be praying that your little girl will be in my prayers for a good outcome !!

Also wanted to add that if indeed surgery is necessary / advisable it's my understanding that the liver can withstand a considerable % of removal and still be a good functioning organ... especially with supplemental support and diet.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm so very sorry. Lots of hugs and prayers for you and sweet Bonnie. We are all thinking positive thoughts for you.  :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Try not to think the worst or overly worry until you have more answers. Prayers being said rayer:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Prayers for you and Bonnie.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG, Linda, I am so sorry to hear this. But thank goodness you were persistent and caught this when you did. I know you must feel like the wind was knocked out of you. Praying that all will be well with Miss Bonnie Marie. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I'm so sorry for you and Bonnie, prayers & hugs.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aw i am so sorry to hear an email like that... :crying: If you dont mind me asking...What hospital are you taking Bonnie to? 
I will pray for a positive outcome for you and your little one... I know how difficult situations like this can be...  rayer:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

My heart breaks for you and Bonnie. I am so sorry to hear this news. Bonnie will be in my prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh no, Linda! I can't believe this. Could it possibly be a mistake? Wasn't she just mis-diagnosed recently???????? I can hope anyway. I don't know what to say. Poor Miss Bonnie Marie :bysmilie:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

wow--Poor Bonnie. You guys have been through a lot. The last I heard she was misdiagnosed with Chron's (sp?). So they continued to do more tests because she still was not doing well? And then they found this? How big is the mass? Are they certain it is what it is? Sorry for all the questions...please update when you can. I'm not worrying yet!! Lots of love to you both :grouphug:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry that you have to face this with Bonnie. Many prayers that she will be OK.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

So sorry to hear this. I've been away for awhile and didn't realizes Bonnie Marie had been having health issues. I'm hoping everything will turn out benign or at least highly treatable. I'm sure you're hurting alot more than sweet Bonnie at this time.....try to stay as positive as possible for now...we're all praying for you!


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this . My prayers are with you and her


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm speechless. I'm so sorry. I have no idea what to say. I have no advice. I know sweet Bonnie Marie is the light of your life and you will be relentless in pursuing whatever means are there to help her. Know I'm here for you if you need to talk. Hugs to you my friend. :grouphug:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Oh Linda, I'm so sorry... :grouphug:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so sorry. I will be praying for Bonnie and you.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

:goodpost: 

the liver can regenerate itself and also juiced zucchini with celery cleanses liver as zucchini cleanses liver and celery the urinary tract 


QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Jul 29 2009, 05:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811068


> Oh Linda.. I know this news is so very upsetting to you and will certainly be praying that this finding is benign.
> 
> I must share with you we had a gal on our diabetes board whose little Cairn was found to have a mass in her liver. In a routine check up elevated liver enzymes triggered further investigation. I forget what age she was at the time... but think it was somewhere abt 8-10 years old. The little girl had several health issues ( IBD, diabetes, enlarged heart, etc). I know a biopsy was done, but must have been a 'puncture' type biopsy because the actual mass wasn't removed at that time. The biopsy showed mass was indeed a benign tumor. It did cause elevations in her liver enzyme values, and from time to time it was monitored but that little dog lived to be 17 years old!
> 
> ...


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear that about Bonnie, she's so precious. My Angel has cancer too, it's a rough thing to go through, our poor little babies...You will both be in our prayers.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Jul 28 2009, 09:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811018


> Linda, I'm in shock! I'm thinking positive, that this is some sort of a benign mass that they can just remove and be done with it. I know surgery is scary, but dogs -
> and people - get through it every day and make complete recoveries. Whatever it is, it sounds like they caught it early, which is always a good
> thing. :grouphug:[/B]


Linda -- my thoughts exactly!!! I'm thinking that this is benign and that little Bonnie Marie will come through the surgery with flying colors.

Sending lots and lots of hugs and prayers.

:grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear the news. Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

So sorry to read this about your precious Bonnie. You will both be in my rayer:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about this terrible news. We will pray like crazy for your sweet little angel..... Please keep us up to date. God Bless you both! rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

:grouphug: I'm so sorry you and Bonnie are going through this :grouphug:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about your sweet Bonnie's health problems. I hope they will be able to help her live many more happy years with you. I have a dog in a foster home now that is taking a suppliment called Denosyl that is supposed to help support the liver too. It is a prescription med that you could ask about. Hugs and prayers for you and Bonnie


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I pray that the mass is just a benign tumor so Bonnie can live many pain-free years with you! rayer: rayer: rayer: Just keep positive and you both will be able to get through this stress. :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Here's the update:

We saw the surgeon today. She's doing the surgery on Tuesday to remove the mass and start the biopsy process. Bonnie will be there overnight, at least. Then no jumping or exertion for a few weeks, which means when I go to work I'll have to leave her in the bedroom so she can't jump on or off the couch. The mass is about the size of a marble. It's on the left side of the liver, which is much better than being on the right side. They took a chest x-ray to see if there were any other masses, in her lungs - thank goodness there weren't. The surgeon said that there may be another liver disease, however, which could be causing the other symptoms, since this mass, they don't believe, would cause them.

I mentioned Dr. Center and the surgeon said that she may very well consult with her once they do the biopsy.

I also mentioned milk thistle and the vet said that is very good, but to wait until we have more information.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

You and Bonnie have been in my thoughts so often. I hope they are able to give you a great diagnosis when the surgery is over. It makes me so very sad when I read about your sweet baby. Hugs to you and Miss Bonnie.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhh, Linda... I hope and pray that all will be well with precious Bonnie. 

Just wondering if you have a stroller..... I found it to be so great when needing to confine Claire after her spay. 

You have been in my thoughts today. I'm glad that you already saw the surgeon and things are moving along quickly so you will have answers ... hopefully good ones. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I pray that Bonnie will be alright and that it is just a benign mass........will keep both of you in my thoughts. I am so glad that you are doing something about it........God Bless!!!!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I've been thinking about you & sweet Bonnie all day. Hoping & praying that the surgery will be a success & Miss Bonnie will be fit & sassy as always.Sending many hugs & much love to you both. :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Linda.. I know this is going to be a tough time for you as you await the surgery .. have the surgery ...and await the results...but focus on the fact little Bonnie has so much in her favor.. size, location her overall health appeared to be good given the blood panel results you posted. ( in other words many of the other liver-related tests seemed to be in good range since you only posted the "off's) PLUS... your little girl has LOADS and LOADS of prayers going out for her to have a good outcome and THAT"S what I'm EXPECTING!!! 

The Denesol is , I believe, the same as "Sam-E" that I mentioned earlier. I have seen the combo of that and Milk Thistle do wonders to support liver. ALSO keep focusing on the fact the liver is a very resilient organ!!! I read that even 70% removal can still leave a decently functioning organ!! And your Bonnie's sounds like the removel will be pretty minimal even considering the additional 'safety margin'. 

Though none of us and mostly YOU! will relax until this is all over.... I have a gut feeling this is all going to turn out OK for your little girl! 

Know we are here for you, Hon!!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Sounds like some promising factors for Bonnie. Hopefully she'll have no troubles with surgery and be hard to keep quiet once home!


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

I'll be praying for you and Bonnie! Let's hope once they remove the mass it will be nothing. Also, Milk Thistle can't hurt, even if the dog doesn't have liver issues from what I've read.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm just now seeing this. Please know that you and sweet Bonnie are in my prayers. I hope and pray the surgery goes well and the mass turns out to be benign. 
rayer: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

noooooooo, I read your post earlier today and my heart skipped a few beats, and then I teared up and then prayed.Linda I just know you need a big hug, so here's one for you. I just can't believe what I just read :crying: but I know God hears all our prayers, he loves each of us and I believe that your Bonnie Marie will be ok. I would love to pray for you and sweet Bonnie girl, she is such a special baby girl :heart: 

Oh Lord, I come to you with such a heavy heart, it just seems like so many bad things are happening and so many people are hurting. Lord I lift my friend Linda to you, she has such a beautiful loving relationship with her Bonnie Marie, I ask Lord that you would be with Linda, that you would comfort her and give her rest and your peace. I know you know each of us by name and you delighted in giving little Bonnie Marie to Linda, Lord I ask that you would touch this specail baby girl, Lord be with her as she goes through her surgery on Tuesday, I pray this mass will be benign and the vets will only have good news for Linda. I know you are a God of miracles, I have seen so many on sm, I'm believing in a miracle for Bonnie Marie, thank you Lord for this precious girl. In Jesus name I pray.Amen


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

sorry to hear the news but hopefully it is caught in time and can get her back to her normal self. will be thinking of u and bonnie :grouphug:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Oh gosh, Linda, I'm just reading this thread and cannot believe it. Thank goodness you are such a thorough and loving mommy and caught this early. Sounds like Bonnie is going to do just fine with the surgery and I agree that milk thistle will help speed her healing. I will keep you both in my thoughts and prayers in the meantime and anxiously await the news of her recovery. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Linda, I just now saw your posts about Bonnie.
I am praying that surgery will prove this tumor benign
Bonnie can get back to normal...
and you can get off this roller coaster you are on
right now. Love and prayers to you and sweet little
(((Bonnie))) :wub: 

~Carole~


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I've been thinking about you and sweet Bonnie. You'll continue to be in my thoughts and prayers. 
Hugs to that beautiful girl.
:grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Linda -- I know that you'll be on "pins and needles" until the surgery is completed and the biopsy results are in. Please know that we are all with you and worrying and praying for sweet little Bonnie Marie.

We're here to support you and provide you with love and strentgh to get through this. Sending lots and lots of prayers and hugs. I just know that God will take care of our precious little Bonnie and that all will be well.

rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

http://www.dogbuffs.com/denamarin

here is info on denamarin as it is sam-e and milk thistle combined for liver support 

prayers for her on tuesday - my dd is going under tuesday as well for dental so tuesday will be a heavy prayer day for sure


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about this. You're both in my thoughts and I hope that all goes well.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: I have you and bonnie in my prayers i hope ms bonnie feels better real soon :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## rojenn (Jun 14, 2009)

rayer: :heart:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Linda I am glad things are moving right along. I will continue to pray for your sweet Bonnie Marie and for you. I have nothing but positive feelings concerning this surgery. Please hug Bonnie for me. :hugging: I'd love to give a hug to you too. :hugging: 
rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Wow that's fast! What a relief that this is all being scheduled so quickly. I think it would be extremely difficult if you had to wait several weeks for the surgery and biopsy. Hang in there Linda. It's sounding positive and you have so many prayers being said for your sweet little Bonnie Marie. :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

thinking of you and Bonnie Marie today :hugging:


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about Bonnie. She is so special. I will be saying prayers so that she can be well again. I will be thinking about her on her surgery day.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Jul 30 2009, 03:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811262


> Here's the update:
> 
> We saw the surgeon today. She's doing the surgery on Tuesday to remove the mass and start the biopsy process. Bonnie will be there overnight, at least. Then no jumping or exertion for a few weeks, which means when I go to work I'll have to leave her in the bedroom so she can't jump on or off the couch. The mass is about the size of a marble. It's on the left side of the liver, which is much better than being on the right side. They took a chest x-ray to see if there were any other masses, in her lungs - thank goodness there weren't. The surgeon said that there may be another liver disease, however, which could be causing the other symptoms, since this mass, they don't believe, would cause them.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update dear Linda. I think it's that the surgery and biopsy are scheduled soon
Keeping Sweetie Bonnie and you in my thoughts and prayers (((hugs)))


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Just a quick update - I changed the date of the surgery from Tuesday to Thursday. This way I can be with her all weekend, right after the surgery instead of having to go to work as soon as she gets home.

Thanks for all of your comments, good wishes, and prayers. Bonnie and I are very lucky to be in this wonderful supportive family.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Jul 30 2009, 07:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811693


> Just a quick update - I changed the date of the surgery from Tuesday to Thursday. This way I can be with her all weekend, right after the surgery instead of having to go to work as soon as she gets home.
> 
> Thanks for all of your comments, good wishes, and prayers. Bonnie and I are very lucky to be in this wonderful supportive family.[/B]


That's a very good decision, Linda... it will give you both a chance to snuggle and 'recoup' together! Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

oh gosh - this is such difficult news. I haven't been online much otherwise I would have sent you my blessings much sooner. Prayers for little Bonnie and a healthy surgery!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I was so sorry to hear that your little Bonnie was having health problems. I haven't been on too much lately and just saw your post. Many positive thoughts and prayers are with Bonnie and you too!!! I will be watching for any/all updates on her surgery.

Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom


----------



## fredasher (Dec 8, 2007)

I, too, have not been on here much lately and just saw this topic about Bonnie Marie. 

You will both be in my prayers. I'm so glad to hear you are taking off work to be with her after her surgery. She will want you to lie around with her and watch movies while she gets better. )

That's what I did with Sophie when she had her hysterectomy. Laid around with her, brought her water and she drank that in bed. She loved it! You do the same with Bonnie. Have a girls day and keep her relaxed.

Hugs and prayers,
Sherry


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Linda, at least the news sounds better. Sending out lots of prayers and good vibes rayer:


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

*Dearest Linda

Im sooooo sorry. Ive just read the post on Bonnie - I saw about the cushings and thought 'phew thank goodness is wasn't cushings' and now this!!! Im gob smacked.

Ive been back and forward to hospital myself and that is why I missed this.

Sending prayers and millions of hugs and kissys that everything goes ok for darling Bonnie.


Hugs and tail wags


Dede and baby Katie




*


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

:grouphugoor little bonny .i send prayers and lots of hugs ,hopefully things will start toget better soon , :grouphug: :grouphug: hang in there


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Linda, I'm so very sorry for Bonnie , you are in my thoughts and prayers . :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Reenie (May 1, 2008)

Oh Linda, I just read this for the first time and found your updates about the surgery. My heart goes out to you and sweet sweet Bonnie. 

Dear God, please bless Linda and little Bonnie girl so that she will make a full recovery and will be back to her old happy and healthy self...... :amen: 

I will keep you both in my thoughts and prayers :heart:

<div align='center'>


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Linda, you and Bonnie are on my mind so very often.... :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Now that I've kind of caught my breath I will try to answer some of your questions. Still numb but I think my brain is starting to work a little.
QUOTE (Kodies mom @ Jul 29 2009, 08:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811082


> aw i am so sorry to hear an email like that... :crying: If you dont mind me asking...What hospital are you taking Bonnie to?
> I will pray for a positive outcome for you and your little one... I know how difficult situations like this can be...  rayer:[/B]


She's at Animal Medical Center here in NYC, supposed to be a top notch hospital, I hope so.
QUOTE (camfan @ Jul 29 2009, 09:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811098


> wow--Poor Bonnie. You guys have been through a lot. The last I heard she was misdiagnosed with Chron's (sp?). So they continued to do more tests because she still was not doing well? And then they found this? How big is the mass? Are they certain it is what it is? Sorry for all the questions...please update when you can. I'm not worrying yet!! Lots of love to you both :grouphug:[/B]


Pam, first she was diagnosed with Cushings, but thanks to Terry's link to a Cushing's forum, I started to have my doubts and took her for a second opinion. Funny but I wanted the first vet to do an ultrasound and he told me it wasn't necessary! The second opinion was with a Cushing's specialist and she said that she absolutely did NOT have Cushing's, but that there was definitely something wrong, and she ordered the ultrasound which showed the mass. It's about the size of a marble - 3x3 which I assume is in mm.
QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jul 29 2009, 08:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811264


> Ohhh, Linda... I hope and pray that all will be well with precious Bonnie.
> 
> Just wondering if you have a stroller..... I found it to be so great when needing to confine Claire after her spay.
> 
> You have been in my thoughts today. I'm glad that you already saw the surgeon and things are moving along quickly so you will have answers ... hopefully good ones. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:[/B]


I thought about a stroller, Sher, but I will be confining her to our bedroom when I go back to work on Tuesday. She can't (and doesn't try) to jump on our bed, so she should be safe in there. Not happy, but safe!

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Jul 29 2009, 09:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811298


> Linda.. I know this is going to be a tough time for you as you await the surgery .. have the surgery ...and await the results...but focus on the fact little Bonnie has so much in her favor.. size, location her overall health appeared to be good given the blood panel results you posted. ( in other words many of the other liver-related tests seemed to be in good range since you only posted the "off's) PLUS... your little girl has LOADS and LOADS of prayers going out for her to have a good outcome and THAT"S what I'm EXPECTING!!!
> 
> The Denesol is , I believe, the same as "Sam-E" that I mentioned earlier. I have seen the combo of that and Milk Thistle do wonders to support liver. ALSO keep focusing on the fact the liver is a very resilient organ!!! I read that even 70% removal can still leave a decently functioning organ!! And your Bonnie's sounds like the removel will be pretty minimal even considering the additional 'safety margin'.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Terry. Yes, this is a very tough time. I pondered bringing Bonnie in the night before, to get her acclimated to the surroundings but decided she'd only be more distressed. So I'll take her in Thursday morning at 7:30. The vet mentioned Denesol after I asked him about Milk Thistle. He said Denesol is very good but said to wait until after the surgery and diagnosis. (So as not to confuse anyone - besides me - Bonnie has three vets working on this. One is the Cushing's specialist who is on her honeymoon in Hawaii but emails me every day, then there is the surgeon and she is a soft tissue specialist, then there is an attending vet who is adorable and he is the one who mentioned Denesol)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Jul 30 2009, 12:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811398


> http://www.dogbuffs.com/denamarin
> 
> here is info on denamarin as it is sam-e and milk thistle combined for liver support
> 
> prayers for her on tuesday - my dd is going under tuesday as well for dental so tuesday will be a heavy prayer day for sure [/B]


Thanks, Debbie. I will ask them about that one as well. MAYBE - hopefully, this surgery will be the end of it, but all three vets seem to think there is an underlying liver condition that is causing the symptoms.  

Good thoughts for dd on Tuesday. The attending vet informed me that Bonnie has gingivitis, so she will have to have a thorough cleaning after all of this. One more reason for me to be angry with my previous vets. I take her in twice a year and they never mentioned a problem with her teeth!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

darn about the teeth well at least you had everyone here helping to get your baby into the specialist and they can refer you to a good vet for future. I will check with my friend as she knows alot of places in NY as she lives in NJ and i am sure you are dealing with a great team it sounds so that is wonderful. The cool thing about the liver is it rejuvenates itself so even if underlying liver issue you can repair that with liver support so we will get you hooked up with juicing zucchini and celery and denomarin so run it by specialist as well and also you may want to do dr dodds liver cleansing diet as well but first things first - the mass will be removed and all is going to be great then you will get the liver regenerated - All is going to be great  i know it ! Then when the liver is all going great you can get a good dental and my friend has a great bc dentist out your way or a great vet who she does dentals with as well as she works with both -- I will pm you her recommendations as she may be close to you and she has 7 dogs and one is a liver shunt survivor with 25% use of kidney and she only deals with the best in that area. Hang in there and i know every thing will be just fine and so happy you got the correct diagnosis - YOU ARE AN AWESOME MOM TO FOLLOW YOUR GUT ON THIS!!!!!! 



QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Jul 31 2009, 09:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=812157


> Now that I've kind of caught my breath I will try to answer some of your questions. Still numb but I think my brain is starting to work a little.
> QUOTE (Kodies mom @ Jul 29 2009, 08:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811082





> aw i am so sorry to hear an email like that... :crying: If you dont mind me asking...What hospital are you taking Bonnie to?
> I will pray for a positive outcome for you and your little one... I know how difficult situations like this can be...  rayer:[/B]


She's at Animal Medical Center here in NYC, supposed to be a top notch hospital, I hope so.
QUOTE (camfan @ Jul 29 2009, 09:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811098


> wow--Poor Bonnie. You guys have been through a lot. The last I heard she was misdiagnosed with Chron's (sp?). So they continued to do more tests because she still was not doing well? And then they found this? How big is the mass? Are they certain it is what it is? Sorry for all the questions...please update when you can. I'm not worrying yet!! Lots of love to you both :grouphug:[/B]


Pam, first she was diagnosed with Cushings, but thanks to Terry's link to a Cushing's forum, I started to have my doubts and took her for a second opinion. Funny but I wanted the first vet to do an ultrasound and he told me it wasn't necessary! The second opinion was with a Cushing's specialist and she said that she absolutely did NOT have Cushing's, but that there was definitely something wrong, and she ordered the ultrasound which showed the mass. It's about the size of a marble - 3x3 which I assume is in mm.
QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jul 29 2009, 08:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811264


> Ohhh, Linda... I hope and pray that all will be well with precious Bonnie.
> 
> Just wondering if you have a stroller..... I found it to be so great when needing to confine Claire after her spay.
> 
> You have been in my thoughts today. I'm glad that you already saw the surgeon and things are moving along quickly so you will have answers ... hopefully good ones. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:[/B]


I thought about a stroller, Sher, but I will be confining her to our bedroom when I go back to work on Tuesday. She can't (and doesn't try) to jump on our bed, so she should be safe in there. Not happy, but safe!

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Jul 29 2009, 09:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811298


> Linda.. I know this is going to be a tough time for you as you await the surgery .. have the surgery ...and await the results...but focus on the fact little Bonnie has so much in her favor.. size, location her overall health appeared to be good given the blood panel results you posted. ( in other words many of the other liver-related tests seemed to be in good range since you only posted the "off's) PLUS... your little girl has LOADS and LOADS of prayers going out for her to have a good outcome and THAT"S what I'm EXPECTING!!!
> 
> The Denesol is , I believe, the same as "Sam-E" that I mentioned earlier. I have seen the combo of that and Milk Thistle do wonders to support liver. ALSO keep focusing on the fact the liver is a very resilient organ!!! I read that even 70% removal can still leave a decently functioning organ!! And your Bonnie's sounds like the removel will be pretty minimal even considering the additional 'safety margin'.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Terry. Yes, this is a very tough time. I pondered bringing Bonnie in the night before, to get her acclimated to the surroundings but decided she'd only be more distressed. So I'll take her in Thursday morning at 7:30. The vet mentioned Denesol after I asked him about Milk Thistle. He said Denesol is very good but said to wait until after the surgery and diagnosis. (So as not to confuse anyone - besides me - Bonnie has three vets working on this. One is the Cushing's specialist who is on her honeymoon in Hawaii but emails me every day, then there is the surgeon and she is a soft tissue specialist, then there is an attending vet who is adorable and he is the one who mentioned Denesol)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Jul 30 2009, 12:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811398


> http://www.dogbuffs.com/denamarin
> 
> here is info on denamarin as it is sam-e and milk thistle combined for liver support
> 
> prayers for her on tuesday - my dd is going under tuesday as well for dental so tuesday will be a heavy prayer day for sure [/B]


Thanks, Debbie. I will ask them about that one as well. MAYBE - hopefully, this surgery will be the end of it, but all three vets seem to think there is an underlying liver condition that is causing the symptoms.  

Good thoughts for dd on Tuesday. The attending vet informed me that Bonnie has gingivitis, so she will have to have a thorough cleaning after all of this. One more reason for me to be angry with my previous vets. I take her in twice a year and they never mentioned a problem with her teeth!
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks again, Debbie, but the Cushing's specialist said she would see Bonnie on a regular basis, as her 'wellness' vet. She is also an internist and I'm already very comfortable with her, so hopefully she will do the cleaning. Otherwise I'll PM you about a referral.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

that is great - let me know if you need anything 

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Jul 31 2009, 09:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=812167


> Thanks again, Debbie, but the Cushing's specialist said she would see Bonnie on a regular basis, as her 'wellness' vet. She is also an internist and I'm already very comfortable with her, so hopefully she will do the cleaning. Otherwise I'll PM you about a referral.[/B]


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Linda, I've heard the Animal Medical Center in NYC is excellent ! ..so feel little Bonnie is in very good hands! I wasn't sure where it was in proximity to where you lived but was thinking to myself I hope that's where you were taking her! 

On a note about the teeth.... and liver enzymes. The administrator of our diabetes board had a mini schnauzer who was in need of a dental.. but the pre-op blood work showed extremely high liver enzymes so the vet postponed the dental. I believe she took her to another vet to investigate the matter and THAT vet said BECAUSE of the enzyme elevations the dental needed to be done so they went ahead with it and lo and behold after the dental.. the liver values came way back down to normal! 

I sincerely have good feeling about your Bonnie's outcome... just getting from 'here' ... to THERE! is the stressful part!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Linda,
Just call my name. I'll be there.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Linda, I am so sorry that I am just reading this now. I just read your updates, too. 

Please know that Bonnie and you are in my prayers and thoughts. :grouphug: 

Sending you and Bonnie lots of hugs.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Jul 31 2009, 11:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=812195


> Linda, I've heard the Animal Medical Center in NYC is excellent ! ..so feel little Bonnie is in very good hands! I wasn't sure where it was in proximity to where you lived but was thinking to myself I hope that's where you were taking her!
> 
> On a note about the teeth.... and liver enzymes. The administrator of our diabetes board had a mini schnauzer who was in need of a dental.. but the pre-op blood work showed extremely high liver enzymes so the vet postponed the dental. I believe she took her to another vet to investigate the matter and THAT vet said BECAUSE of the enzyme elevations the dental needed to be done so they went ahead with it and lo and behold after the dental.. the liver values came way back down to normal!
> 
> I sincerely have good feeling about your Bonnie's outcome... just getting from 'here' ... to THERE! is the stressful part![/B]


That's the funny thing, Terry - according to all of the vets on her case, her liver enzyme levels aren't THAT high. Go figure.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (KAG @ Jul 31 2009, 11:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=812197


> Linda,
> Just call my name. I'll be there.
> xoxoxoxo[/B]


Thanks, Kerry. I know. :grouphug: 
QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Jul 31 2009, 11:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=812202


> Linda, I am so sorry that I am just reading this now. I just read your updates, too.
> 
> Please know that Bonnie and you are in my prayers and thoughts. :grouphug:
> 
> Sending you and Bonnie lots of hugs.[/B]


Thanks, Dee.


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

In people, they repeat that test many times before pursuing it further. Is this possible with the vets office?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (Kutsmail1 @ Jul 31 2009, 11:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=812216


> In people, they repeat that test many times before pursuing it further. Is this possible with the vets office?[/B]


No, they didn't repeat the tests, maybe because the results were so close to normal. The specialist doesn't think the mass is connected to the results, I believe.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Linda I'm just checking in to see how you and Bonnie are doing. With all our prayers I hope the mass will be removed easily and be benign. It is good you will be with her after surgery. rayer: :heart:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Jul 31 2009, 11:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=812207


> QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Jul 31 2009, 11:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=812195





> Linda, I've heard the Animal Medical Center in NYC is excellent ! ..so feel little Bonnie is in very good hands! I wasn't sure where it was in proximity to where you lived but was thinking to myself I hope that's where you were taking her!
> 
> On a note about the teeth.... and liver enzymes. The administrator of our diabetes board had a mini schnauzer who was in need of a dental.. but the pre-op blood work showed extremely high liver enzymes so the vet postponed the dental. I believe she took her to another vet to investigate the matter and THAT vet said BECAUSE of the enzyme elevations the dental needed to be done so they went ahead with it and lo and behold after the dental.. the liver values came way back down to normal!
> 
> I sincerely have good feeling about your Bonnie's outcome... just getting from 'here' ... to THERE! is the stressful part![/B]


That's the funny thing, Terry - according to all of the vets on her case, her liver enzyme levels aren't THAT high. Go figure.
[/B][/QUOTE]


That's why I have a good feeling on this situation, as I said before, based on the "off's on blood work you had posted. I know with diabetic pooches they often have liver enzyme elevations at DX ...in fact My Missy did as well, but once we got her regulated they all came back to normal. Have also seen many pooches have elevations after a vaccine shot but settled back down once a bit of time passed. 
My gut feeling is that this mass is 'nothing' ( as with the little Cairn I told you about ( and by the way her elevations were considerably higher than Bonnie's ) .... or if it should be 'something'... it is a blessing in disguise that the ultrasound was done and this was caught way early before any major issues were caused. Either way the end result will be in Bonnie's favor. 

I was wondering... do you think it possible they can do the dental while Bonnie is under? Now, I know they don't like to keep her under any longer than necessary but when Missy had her bladder section removed, we had discussed beforehand that she too needed a dental. Especially her back molars. Missy also had a heart murmur so dental health was of utmost importance. The vet said , since she was diabetic, and her food/insulin routine was going to be "off' and other reasons I believe, she didn't want to keep her under too long. She wanted a quick under and a quick out ( used the iso-gas) . but she didn't like having to make her go under again either so it was going to be a call at the time of surgery. She said she'd try to at least get those worse back teeth done if surgery on the bladder didn't get lengthy or 'complicated'. As it turned out her surgery went exceptionally well and they did do a dental as well on her whole mouth... so we didn't have to worry about her going under again within a near future.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Jul 31 2009, 03:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811693


> I changed the date of the surgery from Tuesday to Thursday. This way I can be with her all weekend, right after the surgery instead of having to go to work as soon as she gets home.[/B]


I think I would have done the same


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

that is wierd that as the globulins is what were high with demi periodontal disease and her liver enzymes were normal - she had to have 27 extractions so she had periodontal bad at 4 years old. Wow if liver enzymes are normal why are they so sure this is liver related other than the tumor?


QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Jul 31 2009, 11:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=812207


> QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Jul 31 2009, 11:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=812195





> Linda, I've heard the Animal Medical Center in NYC is excellent ! ..so feel little Bonnie is in very good hands! I wasn't sure where it was in proximity to where you lived but was thinking to myself I hope that's where you were taking her!
> 
> On a note about the teeth.... and liver enzymes. The administrator of our diabetes board had a mini schnauzer who was in need of a dental.. but the pre-op blood work showed extremely high liver enzymes so the vet postponed the dental. I believe she took her to another vet to investigate the matter and THAT vet said BECAUSE of the enzyme elevations the dental needed to be done so they went ahead with it and lo and behold after the dental.. the liver values came way back down to normal!
> 
> I sincerely have good feeling about your Bonnie's outcome... just getting from 'here' ... to THERE! is the stressful part![/B]


That's the funny thing, Terry - according to all of the vets on her case, her liver enzyme levels aren't THAT high. Go figure.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE


> I was wondering... do you think it possible they can do the dental while Bonnie is under?[/B]


I asked them about this, Terry, and they said they didn't want to keep her under that long.

QUOTE (dwerten @ Aug 1 2009, 09:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=812320


> that is wierd that as the globulins is what were high with demi periodontal disease and her liver enzymes were normal - she had to have 27 extractions so she had periodontal bad at 4 years old. *Wow if liver enzymes are normal why are they so sure this is liver related other than the tumor?*
> 
> 
> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Jul 31 2009, 11:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=812207





> QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Jul 31 2009, 11:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=812195





> Linda, I've heard the Animal Medical Center in NYC is excellent ! ..so feel little Bonnie is in very good hands! I wasn't sure where it was in proximity to where you lived but was thinking to myself I hope that's where you were taking her!
> 
> On a note about the teeth.... and liver enzymes. The administrator of our diabetes board had a mini schnauzer who was in need of a dental.. but the pre-op blood work showed extremely high liver enzymes so the vet postponed the dental. I believe she took her to another vet to investigate the matter and THAT vet said BECAUSE of the enzyme elevations the dental needed to be done so they went ahead with it and lo and behold after the dental.. the liver values came way back down to normal!
> 
> I sincerely have good feeling about your Bonnie's outcome... just getting from 'here' ... to THERE! is the stressful part![/B]


That's the funny thing, Terry - according to all of the vets on her case, her liver enzyme levels aren't THAT high. Go figure.
[/B][/QUOTE]

[/B][/QUOTE]

Good question, Debbie - they seem certain that it's liver related. Who knows what will happen?


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh no, Linda I am so sorry :grouphug: 
I have just read this entire thread and cannot believe sweet little Bonnie needs surgery  
Please know that you are both in my thoughts and prayers and I will pray for a full and speedy recovey for your precious little Bonnie Marie rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Linda. Am hoping and praying for you. Know that's always been the top hospital in NYC having grown up here with dogs. Happy you changed the day of surgery. Think it will make both you and Bonnie feel better. If you need anything let me know. :grouphug:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Linda:

I've been away from SM for a few days and just saw your post. I'm so sorry to hear that Bonnie isn't feeling well, but it looks like you acted early and are going in the right direction.

I would consider if you haven't done so already, speaking with NYC Veterinary Specialists on the westside. http://www.nyc-vs.com/

They were so nice (and I felt so much more knowledgeable) than the AMC. When my Mo was diagnosed they were very helpful and I didn't feel that they were as money hungry without talking to you first (as the AMC) So many more vets recommend them vs the AMC these days. I was really impressed with how responsive everyone was from the vets themselves down to the receptionists at the front desk. I'm keeping my fingers crossed That the mass is benign and everything works out Okay. If you have any questions about NYC vet specialists PM me. I've sent a lot of people their way and everyone seems to have been very pleased.

I'm sending prayers and good wishes your way for Bonnie's quick recovery.

xxo Leslie & Moxie


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I didn't realize you're already at the AMC ( I posted before i read thru) ..They are a very good hospital. You're still in good hands. Not to worry.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Just want you to know that you & precious Bonnie are always in my thoughts & prayers. I pray everything goes well Thursday & Miss Bonnie has a speedy recovery. :grouphug:


----------



## dmarie (Nov 11, 2007)

Keeping Bonnie in our prayers! Miracles happen, Im praying for one for little Bonnie


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi Linda - Dorothy told me about your little Bonnie Marie needing surgery. I'm so sorry to hear this. I hope everything goes very smoothly tomorrow. Sending you lots of warm, positive thoughts and wishing your little one a speedy recovery.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Jul 30 2009, 07:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811693


> Just a quick update - I changed the date of the surgery from Tuesday to Thursday. This way I can be with her all weekend, right after the surgery instead of having to go to work as soon as she gets home.
> 
> Thanks for all of your comments, good wishes, and prayers. Bonnie and I are very lucky to be in this wonderful supportive family.[/B]



Linda we are thinking of you and Bonnie Marie for an easy surgery tomorrow and good lab results. :wub:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Sending positive vibes for sweet Bonnie Marie .


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Linda,

Wishing Bonnie the best of luck tomorrow.... I'll keep her in my prayers.

Debbie


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Thank you, everyone! I'm pretty nervous. I'm taking her in at 7:30 tomorrow.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I hope everything goes well tomorrow! Prayers for sweet Bonnie Marie. rayer: rayer:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Linda I'm praying for you and sweet Bonnie Marie, I'll be watching for a update :hugging:


----------



## dmarie (Nov 11, 2007)

We are praying for Bonnie and will be waiting to hear how the surgery went tomorrow


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

WIll be saying prayers for precious Bonnie!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Thinking of you and Bonnie and hoping for the very best!!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

God bless Linda and our sweet, beautiful Bonnie Marie. And Wendy!
xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxox


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'll be thinking of you and sweet Bonnie and of course, praying for you both. I hope you can get some sleep tonight. :grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

God bless Linda and our sweet, beautiful Bonnie Marie. And Wendy!
xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxox


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: for precious Bonnie & a big hug for you Linda :grouphug: . Give Bonnie a little kiss from me & Boo & Hannah.


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

Also praying for your Bonnie. rayer: rayer:


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Good luck tomorrow! I hope everything goes perfectly and this all goes away


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Will keep you and Bonnie in my thoughts and prayers :grouphug:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

You and Bonnie will be in my thoughts and prayers tomorrow. Best wishes to both of you!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i hope all goes well to day ,your both in my thoughts and prayers :grouphug:
[attachment=55532:my_prayer_for_you.jpg]


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Linda... have little Bonnie in my prayers today. She is virtually surrounded with love and prayers and so are you... know this is going to be a very long day for you, and it will be for all of us too as we await the news that all is well right along with you!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: Please god make it something very simple and easy to recover from for Bonnie Marie...


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

I went in search of what was going on when Bonnie when I saw todays post. I will be anxious to hear the outcome. Bonnie will be in our prayers, and so will you.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Linda I have you and Bonnie Marie in my heart, thoughts and prayers today. I'm praying for nothing but good results and good health for Bonnie. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: Hugs to the both of you dear girls.


----------

